# advice on upgrading tank lights please :)



## cakky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi all

I currently have an aquamanta vf70 tank. it came with an LED light unit fitted inside the hood. I currently have a collection of dwarf hair grass which i was hoping would make a carpet and about 15 small java ferns. I recently bought an aquagro CO2 starter kit which i was hoping would make the grass grow better but it doesnt seem to have made any difference. What are peoples opinions on upgrading my light? I'm fairly sure that the standard unit that the tank came with isnt meant for plant growth. If i were to upgrade my light system, how would i go about it? Any advise would be hugely appreciated


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

I am completely unfamiliar with your equipment, so went to the website. Does the manufacturer offer any upgrades? Your obstacle will be finding something that will fit in the hood, assuming you want to keep that part. The Finnex fixtures come with mounting hardware for use in a hood, so that might be a place to start.


----------



## cakky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Micheal

Thanks for your reply. No the manufacturer doesnt offer upgrades as far as im aware. I think the LED system is specified at 10 watts which sounds pretty low to my untrained brain.


----------



## cakky (Nov 28, 2015)

I would prefer to keep the hood if possible. Ive never had a fishtank without a hood and it seems kindy risky not to have one, in case fish jump out or dust gets in etc


----------



## cakky (Nov 28, 2015)

ive just had a look at the current light unit and its pretty bright. but I cant find anywhere where it says how many kelvin it is, just says its 10 watts, but that doesnt really mean much.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

+1 to a finnex fuge- 

loss the top & you will not have to dust!
It will look better as well


----------

